# Found a dead buck in mill creek



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Guys,
I was hunting in mill creek today and found a dead buck that someone surely would like to have back. It doesn't appear he has been there long but is eaten up. This deer is way above average width and has a very distinct rack. Let me know if you it one and with a description and I will lead you right to it. If I don't get any takers I will be trying to acquire the head through legal channels as it is a very neat deer.


----------



## Ryker (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a buck down and hope this may be it, he is almost palmated and is around 24" if this is the deer you have seen I would love to recover it and would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Ryker, That is a pretty vague description but from what you gave me I doubt this is your deer unfortunately.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

Did you ever find the guy or did you get to keep it yourself? Pics???


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

stealthwaterfowl said:


> Did you ever find the guy or did you get to keep it yourself? Pics???


You cant take a buck you didnt kill. You can turn in the kill location to the DWR, and rarely, they will give it back if it died under normal causes (which it sounded like is not the case for this particular buck).

-DallanC


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

DallanC said:


> stealthwaterfowl said:
> 
> 
> > Did you ever find the guy or did you get to keep it yourself? Pics???
> ...


Yeah I knew that, he did say he was going to try and get it through legal channels


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well nobody has claimed the buck so I will post some pics of it. He is a very unique buck as stated before and by the rough measurement of my alphamax 35 his is a little over 34" wide. 
I am going to go back and get some better pics of him as my camera was dying the first time. I will be contacting the DWR next week in hopes of recovering the head.

Enjoy,


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Hope the division let's you keep ken! You deserve it!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow that is unique. Did he look young or old and regressing?


-DallanC


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That's a crazy rack! I hope they let you keep it.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Wow that is unique. Did he look young or old and regressing?
> 
> -DallanC


I would say he was an old buck by the size of the body and head.


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

Dang that is unique!! Do u think they may be more likely to let you have it since its not a trophy type buck?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Unique is right


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well some times a good deed does go unpunished. I now have the head sitting at my house with the legal paperwork to have it. OOO°)OO .

I will have to get some better measurements of it for you guys but he is 34 3/4" wide with main beams over 30" long and his G-2 is 18" long. Very excited to have him in my hands. I will also get some better pictures up.

A big thanks to Mike roach and John at the division for working with me and helping me out.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

That is cool, congrats. Did they check his age?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Cooky said:


> That is cool, congrats. Did they check his age?


I am not sure but I know somebody that should be able to age him.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anyone seen my buck that I shot but couldn't recover? It is very unique with a crab claw on his left side and he is over 30 inches wide. I would have posted something sooner but my computer was broke...........anyone?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

very funny elk but he certainly could have been wounded by an expandable Broad Head


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on your find.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

So how long until we have more pics of a cleaned up buck?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well took the head to bowdacious and he should have it all cleaned up in a little over a week. I will be sure to post up some pics of it then.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Before Alpine took that set to be cleaned, he stopped by my house and whatever pics he posts will not do that brutus justice! Somewhere out there is a hunter that still sees this buck in his dreams/nightmares!!!!!!!
Great find AP..........


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> Before Alpine took that set to be cleaned, he stopped by my house and whatever pics he posts will not do that brutus justice! Somewhere out there is a hunter that still sees this buck in his dreams/nightmares!!!!!!!
> Great find AP..........


AGREED! Pictures in no way do this monster justice. You have to see this buck to truly appreciate his greatness! In his glory days this buck was for sure king of the mountain. I measured him at nearly 38" with extremely thick, gnarly bases! GREAT buck and GREAT find!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I finally have some cleaned up pics for you guys. Thanks to Bowdacious and his great euro job. 
Enjoy,



























I still need to get him scored and aged but haven't had the time. I will give another update when that happens.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow. Great pics AP. Congrats for an awesome find! I want to know how you talked them into letting you keep it.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Last Man Standing said:


> Wow. Great pics AP. Congrats for an awesome find! I want to know how you talked them into letting you keep it.


I wish I knew. Just went through the proper channels and worked the the great central region officer. Just my luck I guess. One day it will run out.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

that is a really neat looking rack! wish i could have connected on that guy!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Man that's awesome!


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Man that is a brute of a buck. congrates on the find


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

alpinebowman said:


> Last Man Standing said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Great pics PA. Congrats for an awesome find! I want to know how you talked them into letting you keep it.
> ...


It's amazing when you do what you're supposed to do! DWR people aren't the ogres we sometimes believe them to be!

I'm not sure what he will score, but who the heck cares! He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I would still like to know how old he was. Did anyone age him during all this?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Cooky said:


> I would still like to know how old he was. Did anyone age him during all this?


Not yet but I still have the bottom jaw and just trying to find someone to age him for me.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Cooky said:


> I would still like to know how old he was. Did anyone age him during all this?


Yeah, I'm pretty curious as well. I hope you'll update us if you do find out.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

How worn down are his teeth?


----------

